#ubuntu-phone 2011-12-05
<mhall119> hey AlanBell, where should I put links to phone mockups?
<mhall119> http://people.ubuntu.com/~mhall119/uphone/#
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPhone/Designs
<AlanBell> looks nice mhall119
<DrDruif> Ah, still with switching the Unity bar down when in portrait mode?
<DrDruif> mhall119; you heard the wiki-pages are updated?
<mhall119> DrDruif: yeah, since the design around the launcher was to use the abundant space, and preserve the scarce space
<mhall119> I just added my links to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPhone/Designs
<DrDruif> Great =)
<DrDruif> I actually like these mock-ups: http://nrutledge.blogspot.com/p/ubuntu-mobile-project.html
<mhall119> DrDruif: yeah, those are nice
<dmj726> mhall119: is that mockup of yours done in pencil?
<dmj726> seems more like inkscape
<mhall119> dmj726: it's Pencil, yes
<eldron2323> Are there any UI designers here?
<mhall119> AlanBell: what do you think of my indicators mockups http://people.ubuntu.com/~mhall119/uphone/# ?
<mhall119> I was watching a video of Ubuntu on a new tablet, and trying to get an indicator icon with your finger seemed awkward to difficult
<MrChrisDruif> Full screen indicators?
<mhall119> full screen indicator menus
<mhall119> but accessing them by dragging down the top-panel, then swiping left and right, rather than trying to hit the icon itself
<mhall119> kind of a mix between how you access Android notifications and how you can navigate desktop Unity with the keyboard
<AlanBell> ooooh nice mhall119
<mhall119> it's nice in that it allows us to access all of Unity's indicators from the pull-down screen, not just notifications like in Android
<MrChrisDruif> When you get a new email (just an example) it shows in the top-bar, but shows in the pull-down menu
<mhall119> so you get network, sound menu (including playback controls) and calendar all from there
<MrChrisDruif> With a nice big banner style button to access it
<mhall119> MrChrisDruif: it turns the message indicator blue, dragging down shows you what is in the messaging menu, including mailbox counts
<mhall119> pressing the Inbox item opens your inbox
<MrChrisDruif> On android those lines are about twice as high, this is still a very small line to hit
<mhall119> MrChrisDruif: yeah, my scale is probably too small
<mhall119> but I like the visual
<mhall119> MrChrisDruif: I spaced them out a little more, and on my 15" display at least, they are actual-size for my phone
 * mhall119 is poking my non-touch screen to feel how difficult they are to hit
<MrChrisDruif> And? Do they respond good to your input? =P
<mhall119> they are still a little tight, but I'm not sure if that's because touching my screen is awkward, or because of their dimensions, but it's very close to being *right*
<MrChrisDruif> Did you update the view link?
<mhall119> MrChrisDruif: same URL, just refresh
<mhall119> it doesn't look much different, I only changed the spacing by a handful of pixels between each item
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, I didn't see much difference, that's why I asked
<mhall119> if there isn't a wayward battery icon on the landscape indicators phone, then you've got the latest
#ubuntu-phone 2011-12-06
<mhall119> http://mhall119.com/2011/12/unity-phone-mockups/
<mhall119> anybody working on mockups should definitely blog about the reasons behind their designs
<kenvandine> i love that idea for the indicators
<kenvandine> mhall119, nice work!
<MrChrisDruif> Did my reply arrive here mhall119 ?
<mhall119> MrChrisDruif: which was yours?
<mhall119> I've approved all comments so far
<MrChrisDruif> Haha, I meant in this channel =)
<MrChrisDruif> <MrChrisDruif> Or properly comment their mock-ups
<mhall119> MrChrisDruif: ah, no didn't see that one
<mhall119> thanks kenvandine
<MrChrisDruif> Internet timed out
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: In your design, do you see the dialer as being in the launcher?
<maxolasersquad> I didn't see that in the mockup.
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: by default yes, I just didn't have a good icon for it
<imnichol> I really like the idea of pulling down the notifications
<imnichol> It's very similar to what webos does
<imnichol> Except webos just has a single list, I like the swiping the list side to side thing
